# My accidental discovery



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

A near-complete set of Mozart symphonies by the English Concert & Trevor Pinnock:
http://mp3lemon.org/artist/2877/

Not bad...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> A near-complete set of Mozart symphonies by the English Concert & Trevor Pinnock:
> http://mp3lemon.org/artist/2877/
> 
> Not bad...


Do you know why the downloads are free?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Indeed, why? I am a bit skeptical.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I use the Web of Trust as part of my security and upon opening this site, it immediately warned that the site is dangerous for various reasons.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

The download will be illegal (piracy) and probably full of accompanying malware. Surely an artist like Trevor Pinnock deserves to have his recordings BOUGHT rather than peddled on the black market!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

All valid comments - maybe I was a bit hasty sharing the link??

My Security software didn't react adversely to it...

BTW - I haven't DOWNLOADED, I just used the "Listen" function, and my Anti-virus didn't complain.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I did some research on this site, looking for reviews, etc. What I found is that this is a Russian-hosted site (same as AvaxHome, a favourite of some of you...). Found no particular warning bells on the internet.
http://www.serverinsiders.com/domain/mp3lemon-net.html
http://siteadvisor.es/sites/mp3lemon.org/summary/


----------

